# Adele Sings At Royal Albert Hall - Someone Like You



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)

She has SUCH a powerful voice...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)

...another young girl who had a couple of major hits  a few years ago.... Amy Macdonald...


She wrote all her lyrics to her songs  herself..and at age 19 the lyrics to this second song are very profound and deep for one so young ..


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2015)

Wonderful music from very talented ladies!! Thx holly and seabreeze.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2015)

Adele's performances are often broadcasted on the Palladia Channel.  I have seen most of them, but when I scan their schedule, and they have an Adele performance scheduled, I try to be in front of the TV at the appropriate time.  She is truly one of the greats.  I even have some of here U-Tube performances bookmarked, and when puttering on the computer, I often listen to her in the background.


----------

